# What happened to Jordan Barrett?



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Recent video from paris Fashion week 2020. Fin bloat? fat? estrogen? filler?

analyze his face please


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

Shit aging genetics.

He was never that gl anyways


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Shit aging genetics.
> 
> He was never that gl anyways


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> View attachment 252077
> View attachment 252075
> View attachment 252078


Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty


----------



## lookismfugee (Feb 1, 2020)

he took lookism.govs advice and hopped on fin


----------



## 195cm (Feb 1, 2020)

that eye area makes me hard


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 1, 2020)

@TURBO the guy on ur pp looks very good, jeez. and thta jordan guy looks like a rat anyways fuck him


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

He is aging and the overuse Of fillers is talking a toll on him


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 1, 2020)

He looks good in the video. Masculine, robust and compact.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 1, 2020)

100ml of filler bloat lord frauder


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 1, 2020)

let the guy live if he wants to look bloated let him look bloated. fuckin incels


----------



## zeno (Feb 1, 2020)

he still looks amazing


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

He went in subhuman mode. 

But jokes aside. He is hitting wall slowly. Two years and he will look like shit


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

zeno said:


> he still looks amazing


Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?


----------



## Griffith (Feb 1, 2020)

Bloats me


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 1, 2020)

zeno said:


> he still looks amazing


youre deffo an incel


----------



## zeno (Feb 1, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
> Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?



Praying for you that this is not your pic because im a good human





But even if it isnt, an ugly smelly short insect indian subhuman like you will not stray away from your pfp


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> youre deffo an incel


Can u stop shaming incels? You posted enough info so be careful because if u will piss off wrong incel your life will turn in pieces.


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

zeno said:


> Praying for you that this is not your pic because im a good human
> View attachment 252087
> 
> 
> But even if it isnt, an ugly smelly short insect indian subhuman like you will not stray away from your pfp


Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?
Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?
Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?
Filthy curry smelly poop color looking subhuman thinking he is bullying anyone lmao. Not even bothered by a curry like you, just getting angy of utter shit making my threads dirty
Why are u posting pics of yourself u ugly smelly cockroach insect subhuman smelly curry, what do u want in my quality threads. How do u feel having literally the same color and smell of my poop?


----------



## zeno (Feb 1, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> youre deffo an incel


and you arent?


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Barrets hairline was receding hard at one point.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 1, 2020)

zeno said:


> and you arent?


he is 8+ out of 10

green hunter eyes dom slayer

gets iois in his school all day

low inhib


----------



## zeno (Feb 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> he is 8+ out of 10
> 
> green hunter eyes dom slayer
> 
> ...



Good for him, i guess he isnt an incel then. But i am


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


>


holy fuck, never seen that pic must be photoshop


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> holy fuck, never seen that pic must be photoshop



Its not. Do a reverse image search


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Its not. Do a reverse image search


so he spend his millions to fix this shit? cuz its not there anymore


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 1, 2020)

ever heard of different lighting. that nigga is usually picture taken with a huge flash bang going off infront of his face or in direct sunlight


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Barrets hairline was receding hard at one point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 252095
> View attachment 252097


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> so he spend his millions to fix this shit? cuz its not there anymore











Pintura Intima (L'Officiel Brasil)


Pintura Intima




models.com


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> View attachment 252077
> View attachment 252075
> View attachment 252078


Keep sucking his cock


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> View attachment 252077
> View attachment 252075
> View attachment 252078


pitt mogs


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Barrets hairline was receding hard at one point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 252095
> View attachment 252097


That's a weird norwood pattern I think it's not norwooding it might be just some haircut because his agency contract requested it I mean his hairline is low as fuck why would he norwood like that


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> That's a weird norwood pattern I think it's not norwooding it might be just some haircut because his agency contract requested it I mean his hairline is low as fuck why would he norwood like that



Possible he had a hair transplant at some point?


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Possible he had a hair transplant at some point?


No idea


----------



## Adam666 (Feb 1, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> let the guy live if he wants to look bloated let him look bloated. fuckin incels


how to get rid of bloat? cardio exercise?


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> That's a weird norwood pattern I think it's not norwooding it might be just some haircut because his agency contract requested it I mean his hairline is low as fuck why would he norwood like that


Isnt his dad a baldcel with a cone head


----------



## TURBO (Feb 1, 2020)

Rumpelshitskin said:


> Isnt his dad a baldcel with a cone head



Dad and brothers:













Mother:


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Feb 1, 2020)

He just needs a jaw implant and hes good to go, all those teeth extractions fucked his jaw


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 1, 2020)

*THIS SHOULD BE ME*


----------



## Over (Feb 2, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Dad and brothers:
> 
> View attachment 252444
> 
> ...


That's so weird lmao his brothers are subhumans and he is gigachad


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 2, 2020)

no idiots jordan isnt losing hair his hair's been like that literally since 15


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 2, 2020)

he always looks like that


----------



## Virgincel (Feb 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no idiots jordan isnt losing hair his hair's been like that literally since 15
> View attachment 252890


Now I understand why he is the only elite mm with long hair, with short hair his subhuman hairline would be exposed. His agency is redpilled af.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 2, 2020)

His face is way too wide


----------



## needsolution (Feb 2, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Dad and brothers:
> 
> View attachment 252444
> 
> ...


Tbh his brothers have potential to surgery maxxing and they would be 6psl easily. 

They have same top tier eyes like Jordan.


----------



## lookismfugee (May 23, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> *THIS SHOULD BE ME*


----------

